

YC is now mainstream enough to be the Times magazine. No women in the photo. - wgx
https://twitter.com/wgx/status/361071075330752512

======
gus_massa
Note: The original photo is from a 2009 article:
[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/the-start-up-guru-y-
com...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/the-start-up-guru-y-combinators-
paul-graham.html)

~~~
wgx
Thanks.

